# Fat Tire weekend camp-n-ride (not race)



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

Over the weekend of September 15th -16th is our fall camp-n-ride extravaganza at the Lake Namakagon NFS campground near Cable WI. should add that the CAMBA trails tend to very tandem friendly. This CG is 6 to 12 miles from 2 trial heads on the Rock Lake CAMBA trails. This is also the weekend of the Fat Tire race so dearest plans to take Friday off so we'll head over Thursday after work to stake out our favorite sites at Namakagon. No, that race isn't on these fun to ride trails and we'll like to invite you folks along. This is not private party and feel free to invite whomever.

PM us for complete details. Hope we see you along! :thumbsup:

The adventure dogs blog had been updated any times since I've posted here..

The Trail Mutt Reports


----------

